
Why Hitler is not a dirty word in India - lazydon
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/why-hitler-is-not-a-dirty-word-in-india/articleshow/63955029.cms
======
squozzer
There might be another reason. Fighting Hitler essentially caused Great
Britain to give up her empire. In a way, Hitler was a liberator to the
Indians.

